# Telehandler w/KAGE and truck



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

mounted blower.

We will post more pics of equipment in the future and some action shots.
I thought I would start with these because they may be a little unique.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

just out of curiosity how does the truck handle with the blower hanging off the front? and sweet telehandler


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking units. Is that blower a kit you bought or is it homemade.


----------



## mikegooseman (Dec 28, 2009)

Very nice, that looks like a real handy piece of machine, love the kage system. Good luck with that and would love to see pics or videos of it in action, cheers


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*It is heavy, but the*



tailboardtech;1148508 said:


> just out of curiosity how does the truck handle with the blower hanging off the front? and sweet telehandler


route is short in driving distance and with the Timbrens and some ballast it works great!


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Thanks JD, it was bought as a system*



JD Dave;1148511 said:


> Nice looking units. Is that blower a kit you bought or is it homemade.


with an Arctic 8' straight blade so we can utilize either one.

We bought it through

www.snowvac.com

Thanks!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet equipment.....How do you load the salter on the telehandler?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*The operator loads it by hand*



Jelinek61;1148557 said:


> Sweet equipment.....How do you load the salter on the telehandler?


We only use one hopper on the route it's on. It can spread dry bulk, but we just run bagged throught it.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

Do you like the Kage plow?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

that's a bad ass set up. How does the tele-handler handle roading?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

What size kage plow is that......9ft?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*The KAGE has been all that they said*



loaderplower93;1148568 said:


> Do you like the Kage plow?[/QUOTE
> 
> and more, the versatility of the box pusher, a snow plow, and the fact it turns makes it very productive. It also oscillates in the center about 10" for uneven surfaces which is great.


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*It does very well, the cab is*



icudoucme;1148574 said:


> that's a bad ass set up. How does the tele-handler handle roading?


comfortable, it goes 19 mph and does not bounce badly at all, and is quiet.


----------



## R.G.PEEL (Oct 27, 2010)

Those telehandlers are great. Interesting setup on the pickup too. Do you have a pic of this working?


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*The KAGE is*



Jelinek61;1148580 said:


> What size kage plow is that......9ft?


the 10' model


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Not yet, we are*



R.G.PEEL;1148584 said:


> Those telehandlers are great. Interesting setup on the pickup too. Do you have a pic of this working?


going to get some action photos and videos put together soon i hope.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

Just make sure you don't telescope while pushing snow or you could bend the boom. I'm pretty sure the boom alone (no cylinder or other parts) is around 5k (maybe different I priced one out a while ago). other than that those are great for plowing with the 4x4x4 and at the end of the storm toss the bucket on and you can stack the snow.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

That JCB looks AWESOME!!! :yow!:

I have never seen a pickup with that setup before. Any issues with hitting any obstacles?

Good luck this winter! :salute:


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

I Love the telehandler, can't wait to see how it performs, keep the info coming.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Good looking fleet. Not your average machinery.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## snow patrol (Nov 30, 2001)

Looks awsome! Do you have auxilary hydraulics on the Telehandler to operate the angle feature on the Kage?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, I want to see the blower in action!

Kool JCB too!


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Yes it has the*



snow patrol;1148813 said:


> Looks awsome! Do you have auxilary hydraulics on the Telehandler to operate the angle feature on the Kage?


auxiliary hydraulics, that makes the Kage that much better!!


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*No issues with hitting*



KMBertog;1148776 said:


> That JCB looks AWESOME!!! :yow!:
> 
> I have never seen a pickup with that setup before. Any issues with hitting any obstacles?
> 
> Good luck this winter! :salute:


any obstacles to this point, this is it's second full season, and for the application it works great!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You must beable to stack pretty good with that telehandler.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I'd also like to see the blower in action. What type of jobs do you use it for?


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

id like to see that blower in action as well. ive never seen something like that on a truck before


----------

